# Ws haltet ihr von F2P Spielen



## Prozessorarchitektur (25. August 2011)

Vornehmlich PC browserspiele oder klient
Also ich empfinde dies als verschwendung von manch guter Spiel idee.allein das durch den item verkauf mir sauer aufstößt .
Das balancing meist fürn arsch ist. wegen dem Itemverkauf. Das dadurch in Zukunft diese Spiele verschwinden . weil diese nur mit Server laufen.Und das man gezwungendermaßen immer PVP spielt oder ein semi PVE als coop.
davon ab fehlt meist nee gute geschichte.

Da wäre auch das argument dass man wegen dem angeblichen umsonst spielen mehr Geld ausgibt und das ständig.Und die sucht gefahr bei jüngeren Spielern.
Viele MMOrpg was die meisten F2P Spiele sind. Sind extra auf jugendlichen und Kinder interessen ausgelegt, das sagt den meisten intro Story eines MMOrpg aus.Wer sich mal die mühe macht eines der unzähligen MMOrpg f2p genauer ansieht.

abgesehn von der Sucht find ich den Digitalen tot eines f2p Spiels sehr beschämend (server werden abgeschaltet), dadurch gehen einige gute ideen eines Spiels verloren. Wäre da das MMO primzip nicht und das krepsgeschwürr itemshop nicht.wären die Spiele nachhaltiger.

nun sind F2P Spiele eine Zukunft für die alle PC spiele und würden dann vollpreispiele ersetzen.Oder findet ihr auch das daß f2p nee mogelpackung ist.


----------



## Robonator (25. August 2011)

Ich finde das ca 90% der F2P Spiele einfach nur schlecht sind.
Ok solche Spiele wie World of Tanks machen spaß, aber auch da haste besonders im späteren Verlauf eigentlich nur mit Premium spaß.
Gibt kaum ein F2P Game das mich länger interessiert hat als 2 Stunden. Um genau zu sein gibt es 3 F2P´s die ich intensiv gezockt habe/zocke: Airrivals, LoL und World of Tanks.
Wobei ich Airrivals jetzt wie die Pest hasse    Dort kann man ganz gut sehen wie das so ist mit dem Item-Shop.  Ohne nen haufen Geld zu investieren kann man da eher schlecht im PvP mitkommen. Dazu ist der Support alles andere als gut, nichtmal Kritik können die ab.

LoL ist eben das ding mit den Champs.  Diese Geldgeier bringen andauernd neue Champs raus die Anfangs meistens Overpowert sind damit ja viele Geld reinstecken um sie sich als erstes zu kaufen. Dabei warten wir immer noch auf die neuen Maps.

Das F2P Prinzip zerstört auch einige Spiele. Z.B. APB. Das war damals noch richtig klasse, aber jetzt wurde es eigentlich auch zerstört, da man eigentlich nur noch eine Chance hat wenn man Waffen aus dem Item-Shop hat. 

Ich finde es gut das es noch F2P Games gibt, nur leider ist der großteil so langweilig, da er sich kaum von anderen unterscheidet :/


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. August 2011)

Ich finde F2P gut, wenn es entsprechend umgesetzt ist, dass man mit F2P auch gegen Item-Shop-Kunden gut zurecht kommt!



Robonator schrieb:


> LoL ist eben das ding mit den Champs.  Diese Geldgeier bringen andauernd neue Champs raus die Anfangs meistens Overpowert sind damit ja viele Geld reinstecken um sie sich als erstes zu kaufen. Dabei warten wir immer noch auf die neuen Maps.


 
Die neue Map kommt ja bald!
Und die neuen Champs kann man auch (selbst mit meinem wenigen Skill) geschickt "außer Gefecht" setzen!:devi:


----------



## Supeq (25. August 2011)

F2P Spiele sind eine Geldmaschine, aus Entwicklersicht  Die Leute geben teils mehr Geld aus , als für eine Vollversion.

Privat hab ich für F2P nie gezahlt, eben aus jenem Grund.


----------



## EnergyCross (25. August 2011)

ich hing wirklich... naja kann schon sagen jahre lang an Metin2. 
war schon recht nahe an der sucht 

hab das eher durch zufall entdeckt, mal ein wenig angespielt und fand es auf anhieb toll. recht gutes balancing, PVP *und* PVM (PVE) ausgerichtet und man kan dort auch ohne den Item Shop sehr weit kommen. dauert nur seine zeit 
war sowieso fast nur auf Privaten servern unterwegs und da hat man ja praktisch alle möglichkeiten, was mir sehr gut gefiel.

jetzt kommt das ABER:

seitdem diese "china-Botter" (player mit willkürlichen namen _sd1d8sd1sd3d4_) nur noch die ganzen mobs gezogen haben und so ihr geld verdient haben, das dann wiederrum in Ebay oder illegalen Gold-Shop-Seiten für Euros verkauft wurde hat der spaß aufgehört. zusätzlich noch die werbung ingame für die besagten Shop-Seiten. man konnte kaum länger als 3 sekunden seinen eigenen satz lesen bevor alles von den Spammern wieder weg war :nono:


bin jetzt clean  und werd auch (hoffendlich) nichtmehr rückfällig


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2011)

_nein ich find F2P gut weil ...

Man eine kostenlose Möglichkeit hat, zwischendurch mal ein wenig spaß zu haben.
Auch wenn manche Items etc. Kostenpflichtig sind, kann man auch ohne spaß haben 
_


----------



## DerBlauePavian (25. August 2011)

Die Spiele sind mir wurscht. Weil ich sie nicht spielen muss. Ich bezahl aber lieber ein wenig Geld um dann uneingeschränkt etwas zu nutzen anstatt für Extras was zu berappen.


----------



## DarthLAX (26. August 2011)

schließe mich dem letzten poster an - würde nicht F2P spielen, wenn ich ein ähnliches (meist sogar besseres) spiel spielen kann, wo ich dann Pay2Play habe, dafür aber regelmäßig neue sachen raus kommen etc. (wow ist nen gutes beispiel, auch wenn mich das game inzwischen aufregt, weil sie soviel "verschlimmbessert" haben (die kürzung der talentbäume z.B.....die einführung von meisterschaft und solchen mist)....warte deshalb im moment auch auf SW:TOR  (würde mir gerne eine CE - ohne doofe statue - kaufen...geht aber nicht, und mit statue ist das ding ewig teuer 

mfg LAX
ps: am liebsten ist mir aber buy2play ...guildwars 2 muss ich mir angucken (obwohl ich teil 1 jetzt net so toll fand)


----------



## Veriquitas (26. August 2011)

Tja da fehlt die Antwortmöglichkeit beides, F2P Titel können mit der Qualität eines Vollpreisspiels nicht mithalten aber es gibt dennoch gute F2P Titel.


----------



## Robonator (26. August 2011)

Jap    bitte noch was zur Umfrage hinzufügen. Sowas wie:  "Die meisten F2P Games mag ich nicht, es gibt aber Ausnahmen"
oder so


----------



## KillerCroc (31. Oktober 2011)

[X] Mir wurscht interessiert micht nicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2011)

[X] _Ja F2P sind reine Mogelpackungen_ 
In den meisten Fällen stimmt es ja leider, gerade wo die ja nix für lau machen und mit Items und Co das Freeplay auf das nötigste beschränken und für den richtigen Spielbetrieb qausi zum Kauf nötigen.


----------



## Gast1324 (1. November 2011)

naja tf2 ist auch f2p und das game macht einfach spass


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (2. November 2011)

TF2 Wurde zum F2P, es war 3 jahr kein F2P


----------



## Gast1324 (2. November 2011)

das weiss ich da ich es ca seit  jahren zocke, aber jetzt ist es f2p


----------



## ЯoCaT (6. Dezember 2011)

F2p games sind meiner menung kacke da es item shops gibt und das spiel zerstoerem hab tf2 geliebt aber jetzt mit denlow lappen is einfach...


----------



## Sertix (6. Dezember 2011)

Sind es nicht wert mehr als den Vollpreis eines normalen da rein zu investieren.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Dezember 2011)

F2P ist Müll. Ich persönlich habe gerne Combat Arms oder A.V.A gezockt. CA wurde aber immer schlechter und man musste(!!!) Geld reinhauen! Wenn man das nicht wollte musste man min. 12 Stunden am Tag zocken!
Flyff habe ich auch gezockt bis zum umfallen!
Es lohnt sich aber mehr ein Game zu kaufen (60€) und da hat man seine 1-2 Jahre Spaß dran. Bei einem F2P Game müssen es min. 200€ sein!


----------



## BlackAir (8. Dezember 2011)

Huhu,

naja ich persönlich finde 99% der F2P spiele, nicht anspruchsvoll. 

Ich habe früher Metin2 gespielt, dieses Spiel hat mich schon sehr beeindruckt, ebenfalls hat mich auch S.U.N (Soul of Ultimate Nation) von Webzen sehr beeindruckt. 

Momentan spiele ich League of Legends schon seit fast mehr als einem Jahr und ich bin schon Endlv. Ich kann mir jede 2 Wochen, mit der Ingame Währung den neuen Champion kaufen.

Achja, ich habe für League of Legends bisher noch kein einzigen Cent ausgegeben. 

Das einzige wofür es sich lohnt, Geld rauszustecken, sind die Skins, aber mit anderem Aussehen, wird man nicht besser.

Ein Nicht-Itemshopper, hat absolut die gleichen Chancen wie ein Itemshopper

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Thaurial (9. Dezember 2011)

BlackAir schrieb:


> Ein Nicht-Itemshopper, hat absolut die gleichen Chancen wie ein Itemshopper
> 
> Liebe Grüße


 

Ich glaube genau deswegen spiel ich das auch ganz gerne. Ich muss zugeben ich hab mir schonmal ein paar Riot Points gegönnt, aber das waren 20€ und ich hab noch immer Punkte davon. Warum soll man da nicht auch mal was für zahlen, wenn man grad paar € übrig hat. Ich gönne es den Entwicklern dort, da LoL wirklich gelungen ist. Ich versteh auch jeden der da garnichts ausgeben will. Jeder wie er mag!

vor LoL hab ich echt auch garnichts von F2P gehalten, aber das Modell ist gut -  daher


----------



## Napoli (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mal für "Nein F2P ist gut" gestimmt, aber es wäre besser noch so ein Mittelding angeben zu können.
Denn man sieht ja bspw. an LoL oder (jetzt) TF2, dass man ohne Geld ausgeben durchaus Spaß haben kann.
Klar, dass nicht alles so gut funktioniert und es auch wirklich Spiele gibt, die nach der Umstellung total in den Sand gesetzt wurden, aber dennoch denke ich, sobald man sich durch Echtgeld keine klaren Vorteil verschaffen kann F2P-Spiele durchaus mal einen Blick wert sind.


----------



## Oromus (12. Dezember 2011)

Also ich finde F2P nicht schlecht. Das ist für solche wie mich gemacht. Ich sitze schon den ganzen Tag an der Kiste und will dann abends auch mal einfach den Rechner auslassen können. Also um mal ab und zu zu daddeln ist das perfekt. Keine Hektik keinen Stress. Zumal wenn man ein paar Leute kennt denen es genauso geht. Dann trifft man sich online und labert noch ein bisschen und nebenbei macht man noch die eine oder andere Quest. Das die Entwickler natürlich Geld verdienen wollen ist klar. Von mir haben sie glaube insgesamt 30 Euro verdient und das über einen Zeitraum von 3 Jahren. Also nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Predi (13. Dezember 2011)

Vote for "_Ja F2P sind reine Mogelpackungen".

Das ist meiner Meinung nach deswegen so, weil ca. 90% der F2P Spiele so gestaltet sind das man, um im Spiel wirklich gut sein zu können, viel Geld investieren muss.
Dann kommt im Gegensatz zu P2P Spielen nur wenig neuer Content raus und auch sind F2P Spiele nicht selten mit einer Menge Bugs verseucht. 
Außerdem lässt die Serverstabilität oftmals zu wünschen übrig und wirklich überrascht hat mich bis jetzt auch noch keines.
Natürlich kann man nicht sagen das, dass auf alle F2P Games zutrifft, aber für den Großteil meiner Meinung nach schon.
Und ich finde den Grundsatz das die Spieler mit dem meisten Geld die Besten im Spiel sind, total bescheuert.
In einem Online Spiel sollten alle Spieler die gleichen Chancen haben.

lg Predi



_


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin mittlerweile auch nicht mehr begeistert von F2P Titeln letztes Bsp war bei mir Allods. An sich ein nettes Spiel allerdings wird so ziemlich alles nur im Itemshop angeboten. Vorallem mir persönlich stinkt das wenn es keine Mounts in Spiele "kostenlos" gibt. Anderes Bsp HdRO. An sich ein klasse Spiel mit schicker Grafik aber nur 3 Levelbereich wo die Quests offen sind den Rest muss man kaufen. 

An und für sich ist eigentlich nur ROM ein wahres F2P Spiel aber da bekomm ich Augenkrebs wenn ich das zu lange spiel. Age of Conan geht noch alelrdings hab ich mir das damals zum Release gekauft und daher kann ich nicht wirklich sagen wie es ist wenn man erst áb F2P angefangen hat (Man kann ja dann nichtmal was im öffentlichen Channel schreiben...). Ansonsten habe ich nur 3 Jahre WoW gespielt aber das wird nunmal irgendwann auch langweilig. 

Ich bleib dabei ich werde nie Leute verstehen die jahrelang F2P Games zocken können und dann noch 100,-- von Euro im Laufe der Zeit reinbuttern. Gut ist aber auch deren Geld und jedem seine Sache. Ich kauf mir lieber Skyrim, Batman und noch evtl nen Shooter. Und dann hier und da ne gute Vollversionen von Spielezeitungen und bin auch monatelang beschäftigt.

Grüße


----------



## maurice07 (18. Dezember 2011)

Alsi ich finde F2P Spiele sehr gut.Ich spiele zur Zeit viele aber nur übergangsweise bis ich mein neuen PC hab.Das eizige Problem das es bei den noch gibt ist das man oft nur wenig GRATIS spielen kann weil man dann etwas kaufen muss um weiterzukommen.Seit neustem kann man bei Battlefield P4F alle Waffen für immer mit dem erspielten Geld kaufen was ich sehr gut finde.Also wenn ich mich jetzt entscheiden müsste F2P oder Battlefield 3 und Skyrim würde ich lieber zu den normalen Spielen wechseln was ich auch mache wenn ich meinen neuen PC hab.


----------



## The Nemesis (28. Dezember 2011)

F2p sehe ich mittlerweile eher kritisch.
League of Legends ist doch das Paradebeispiel.
Der F2P-Modus zieht soviele Idioten an, die sich auch irgendwo einen Dreck darum scheren, was aus ihrem Account wird, denn sie können sich einfach einen neuen hochziehen, kostet ja nichts.
Gleichzeitig wäre LoL ohne f2p niemals so groß geworden.
Also rein wirtschaftlich ist f2p wohl die Zukunft, aber LoL hat wohl wirklich die mieseste Community seit Counterstrike.


----------



## Isrian (28. Dezember 2011)

ArchLord ist auch so nen Paradebeispiel. Habs jahrelang gespielt und auch so manchen Euro im Itemshop gelassen. Mittlerweile hat das mit dem Itemshop so überhand genommen, das man sich dort Level Ups und andere Items in einer Art Lotterie kaufen kann. Dadurch wurde auch das letzte bisschen Balancing zerstört. Support gibts keinen bei dem Spiel, das offizielle Forum wurde abgeschaltet wegen zu viel Kritik.


----------



## nick9999 (1. Januar 2012)

Ich finde f2p Spiele nur gut wenn, sie halbwegs balanced sind , denn ich hab kein bock Geld im item shop zu verbrennen, da kann och direkt ein P2P game spielen.

Gut finde ich LOL und Runescape


----------



## Psykko0 (2. Januar 2012)

Dafür dass die eben kostenlos sind, haben F2P's für mich doch zu viele Nachteile
- man soll(te) Sachen mit echtem Geld kaufen (Wo bleibt da der F2P-Aspekt?)
- Jeder kann spielen -> umsomehr Leute, die das Spiel 0 verstehen, aber trotzdem spielen
- (für mich) meistens nicht die best-entwickelsten Spiele, sei es nun grafisch oder inhaltlich


----------



## apfel (11. Januar 2012)

[x] F2P Spiele sind keine Form der Zukunft für andere PC Spiele, es ist einfach eine andere Möglichkeit der Finanzierung von Spielen.


----------



## dsmbr (15. Januar 2012)

Ich habe noch kein hochqualitatives F2P-Spiel gesehen, daher brauche ich meine Meinung auch nicht weiter äußern, da ich diese in zwei Wörtern zusammenfassen kann: Kein Bedarf.


----------



## Phesk (15. Januar 2012)

Nunja, einig ältere gescheiterte Vertreter des Abo-Modells, z.B. HDRO, Dungeons and Dragns Online, usw. sind vergleichsweise hochwertig.
Allerdings mag ich generell keine Spiele, bei welchen ich einen merklichen Vorsprung vor anderen bekomme, wenn ich immer mehr echtes Geld in virtuelle Items investiere.
Seitdem ich deswegen von HDRO abgesprungen bin, kann ich nun behaupten: Ist mir wurscht!


----------



## dsmbr (15. Januar 2012)

Phesk schrieb:


> Nunja, einig ältere gescheiterte Vertreter des Abo-Modells, z.B. HDRO, Dungeons and Dragns Online, usw. sind vergleichsweise hochwertig.
> Allerdings mag ich generell keine Spiele, bei welchen ich einen merklichen Vorsprung vor anderen bekomme, wenn ich immer mehr echtes Geld in virtuelle Items investiere.
> Seitdem ich deswegen von HDRO abgesprungen bin, kann ich nun behaupten: Ist mir wurscht!


 Diesen Spielen hat aber etwas gefehlt, sonst hätten sie nicht auf das F2P-Modell umschwenken müssen


----------



## Sonnendieb (28. Januar 2012)

mittlerweile ist Everquest 2 auch F2p oder halt per abo....
immernoch für viele (auch für mich) das spiel mit der besten Grafik und den besten kampf-animationen...extrem viel quests...und man kann seinen Char fast schon einzigartig machen weil es 100e möglichkeiten gibt Punkte in mehrereren Skillbäumen zu setzen!!


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Februar 2012)

Ich habe viele F2P Spiele gespielt und kann sagen das die meisten ganz ok sind, zwar ist die Story nicht immer der Hammer, aber mal ehrlich wer intereesiert sich schon für die Story? Die hast irgendwann mal vergessen und erinnerst dich eher daran wie du Boss XY gelegt hast, und so lange kein RPG als bezeichnung steht muss es auch kein Rollenspiel sein.
Zur Zeit spiele ich wieder Perfect World International und das gefällt mir auch recht gut, hatte da mal aufgehört weil bei Gilde lief es nicht so wirklich gut, zwar alle freundliche aber eine Gilde bringt mir nix wenn die meisten zu Hohe lvl als das ich mit denen eine DUngeon machen könnte. F2P Spiele wird es wahrscheinlich immer mehr geben, denn jeder kann Kostenlos eine Vollversion testen anstatt nur eine Demo oder mit etwas Glück an einer Beta teilzunehmen, es muss ja keiner Geld ausgeben wenn er nicht will. Habe schon gehört das manche Spieler in F2P Spielen ohne Geld auf Max lvl geschafft haben.


----------



## Beehatsch (12. März 2012)

ich mag f2p mmo's nicht weil

1. sie meistens einen Store mit sich bringen und man nur voran kommt wenn man zahlt (natürlich wollen sich die inhaber auch finanzieren das ist korrekt) rechtfertigt sich aber in meinen augen dennoch nicht
2. haufen kiddys am start sind die sich laufen neue accouts erstellen können wenn sie irgendwann mal gebannt werden
3. die server teils wegen überfüllung laggen
4. cheater, hat man in payed mmo's auch aber siehe punkt 2

wenn schon f2p ist sollte es auch f2p bleiben und keinen itemshop geben..
das einzigste spiel was ich evtl. spielen würde ist lineage 2, ist ja nun leider auch f2p, schade drum war ein sehr geiles spiel. 
lieber zahl ich für ein mmo!


----------



## Gamer090 (12. März 2012)

Beehatsch schrieb:


> ich mag f2p mmo's nicht weil
> 
> 1. sie meistens einen Store mit sich bringen und man nur voran kommt wenn man zahlt (natürlich wollen sich die inhaber auch finanzieren das ist korrekt) rechtfertigt sich aber in meinen augen dennoch nicht
> 2. haufen kiddys am start sind die sich laufen neue accouts erstellen können wenn sie irgendwann mal gebannt werden
> ...


 
Dann nenn mir bitte mal 3 F2P Spiele die du gespielt hast und diese Punkte vorkommen, ich habe 3 F2P Spiele gespielt und eins davon Spiele ich immer noch die beiden anderen sind einfach zu langweilig geworden. Kann keine der Punkte bestätigen


----------



## Beehatsch (12. März 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dann nenn mir bitte mal 3 F2P Spiele die du gespielt hast und diese Punkte vorkommen, ich habe 3 F2P Spiele gespielt und eins davon Spiele ich immer noch die beiden anderen sind einfach zu langweilig geworden. Kann keine der Punkte bestätigen


 
metin 2 (nicht gespielt, weiß ich aber von anderen die es spielen)
lotro
flyff


----------



## Gamer090 (12. März 2012)

Beehatsch schrieb:


> metin 2 (nicht gespielt, weiß ich aber von anderen die es spielen)
> lotro
> flyff


 
Das sind auch nicht die f2p MMOs die ich gespielt habe bis jetzt 

Habe bis jetzt, Shayia und Last Chaos gespielt und aus langeweile aufgehört aber  Perfect World International spiele ich immer noch.


----------



## Pagz (12. März 2012)

Bisher habe ich von F2P Spielen wenig bis gar nichts gehalten, aber Blacklight Retribution sieht richitg gut aus


----------



## Razer328 (13. März 2012)

Aion ist ein gutes F2P MMORPG. Es war zwar anfangs nicht F2P aber mittlerweile ist es ja zu Trend geworden MMO's ein Free 2 Play Modell zu verpassen. Das einzige was mach bei solchen Modellen stört ist das oftmals durch erwerb eines Gold/Premiumpaketes Vorteile im Spiel erkauft werden können. Aber ads hat Aion gut gelöst und bietet jetzt mur kleine Featuers zum Kauf an, die zwar das Spielen erleichtern aber keine Vorteile verschaffen. Also wer ein gutes Fantasy MMORPG sucht das auch F2P ist dann empfehle ich Aion.

PS.:
Wer damals ein Premium Mitglied bei Aion war hat automatisch den Veteranenstatus.


----------



## kmf (13. März 2012)

Ich spiele RoM, zwar noch net lang, aber ziemlich gerne. Klar sind solche Games irgendwo Mogelpackungen - Froggster verdient sich bestimmt dumm und dämlich. Aber man kann auch ohne Itemshop recht weit kommen. Man kann mit Ingame-Gold sogar Dias erwerben, dauert zwar, aber es geht. Man muss halt Materialien farmen und die verhökern. Dafür geht viel Zeit drauf. Ich nutze z.B. auch alle kostenlosen Itemkeys, welche beispielsweis einigen Printmedien beiliegen, bzw. hab ich mich zusätzlich bei Score for more angemeldet.

Man muss halt gucken, dass man Lvl 50 erreicht und mit etwas Glück in einer guten Gilde unterkommt, damit man frühzeitig zu Inis mitgenommen wird und auch den einen oder anderen Trick mitbekommt. Dann kommt man auch an bessere Ausstattung und das Spielerlebnis wird viel intensiver. 

Ich wurde bereits mit Lvl 50 durch SoK u. HdÜ auf Stufe Normal geschleift. Jetzt mit Lvl 57 durch KvD, ZF und DF. Ich kann nur sagen, das war für mich der pure Wahnsinn. Zwar kann ich mit meiner derzeitigen Stufe noch net viel zum Erfolg der Gruppe beisteuern und bin vorne und hinten auf meine Gefährten angewiesen, aber meine Pfeile richten auch schon etwas an Schaden an.


----------



## Kel (13. März 2012)

Die einzigen F2P-Spiele, die ich spiele/spielte, sind TF2 & LoL & HG:G (wobei ich aktuell in der DotA-2 Beta bin).

Der Rest war bisher Pay2Win (BF:Heroes etc) - und ich bezahle aus Prinzip nur beim Kauf, nicht beim "mieten" eines Spieles. Wenn es mir also nicht die gleichen Chancen einräumt wie dem zahlenden Kunden, dann bin ich sofort wieder weg (von optischen Sachen mal abgesehen, aber kenn kein Spiel was keine spielerischen Vorteile für Premiumkunden hat bis auf die 3 oben genannten).


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2012)

WoT bietet zum Beispiel keinen wirklichen Vorteil gegenüber Non Premium Spielern. Man kann bei WoT richtig gut ohne durchkommen 

WoT ist meiner Meinung nach das Beste Free2Play. 

Anders als bei anderen ist die Grafik Top, Server super STabil und es macht richtig bock


----------



## Kel (13. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> WoT bietet zum Beispiel keinen wirklichen Vorteil gegenüber Non Premium Spielern. Man kann bei WoT richtig gut ohne durchkommen


 
Von der WoT-Homepage


> Premiumpanzer gibt es in den Forschungsbäumen nicht, man kann sie nur gegen Spielgold kaufen.


+ Erweiterung der Garage -> inwiefern die exklusiven Panzer spielerische Vorteile bringen & einen größeren Panzerpool für verschiedene Kämpfe zu haben weiss ich nicht, hab WoT nur kurz gespielt



> Premiummunition ist wirksamer als Standardmunition, weil ihre  Durchschlagskraft höher ist. Premiumgranaten können  auch in den Fällen  ein Fahrzeug beschädigen, wo gewöhnliche Granaten abprallen würden.





> Premium-Verbrauchsmaterial fördert Leistungsfähigkeit und Wirksamkeit Ihres Fahrzeugs im Gefecht.


Genau so eine ******* wie bei Battlefield:Heroes - Pay2Win.
Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "aber ich schlag doch alle im Spiel auch ohne zu bezahlen". Es geht hier um die Statistik. 2 Spieler mit gleichem Spielerlevel (also gleich gut), der eine mit, der eine ohne Premiumitems -> zahlender Kunde gewinnt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (13. März 2012)

Kommt drauf an ob es wirklich ein "free to play" ist oder ob es so ein "pay to win" dreck ist.


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2012)

Kel schrieb:


> Von der WoT-Homepage
> + Erweiterung der Garage -> inwiefern die exklusiven Panzer spielerische Vorteile bringen & einen größeren Panzerpool für verschiedene Kämpfe zu haben weiss ich nicht, hab WoT nur kurz gespielt
> 
> Genau so eine ******* wie bei Battlefield:Heroes - Pay2Win.
> Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "aber ich schlag doch alle im Spiel auch ohne zu bezahlen". Es geht hier um die Statistik. 2 Spieler mit gleichem Spielerlevel (also gleich gut), der eine mit, der eine ohne Premiumitems -> zahlender Kunde gewinnt.


 
Das ist bei WoT eben garnicht der Fall. Und was meinst du mit: "Von der WoT Homepage"? Das ist meine eigene Meinung  Hab vllt. noch kein T10 iner Garage aber T8 ist auch schon ordentlich ;D

Jedenfalls haben die Bounsinhalte die du kaufen kannst wie Gold Muni usw. nicht wirklich viel Sinn. Damit kommst du nicht weiter als einer mit z.B. normaler Munition. Du prallst genau so an Panzern ab wie mit normaler Munition auch. Das ist halt nicht wie bei Free RPG´s oder shootern wo du ne Superwaffe hast die die Gegner zemetzlen. 
Premium Tanks bringen einem auch nur mehr Kohle ein mehr nicht, die sind nicht stärker als andere Panzer auf der jeweiligen Stufe. Und um das Argument noch wegzuräumen das kommen kann: "Ja aber dadruch haben die ja viel mehr Credits". Naja das kann einem recht egal sein, da man ja nicht mit allen Panzerstufen in eine Runde kommt  

WoT ist mE eins der fairsten Spiele in der Sache mit Premiuminhalten überhaupt 

Und ich würde auch nicht drauf wetten, das der zahlende Kunde gewinnt  Man muss auch was drauf haben bei WoT, hat mans nicht, hilft einem Premium auch nicht weiter, was in anderen Free2Play der Fall ist


----------



## Kel (13. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Und was meinst du mit: "Von der WoT Homepage"? Das ist meine eigene Meinung


Das meine Zitate von der WoT-Homepage sind ..... 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Jedenfalls haben die Bounsinhalte die du kaufen kannst wie Gold Muni usw. nicht wirklich viel Sinn. Damit kommst du nicht weiter als einer mit z.B. normaler Munition. Du prallst genau so an Panzern ab wie mit normaler Munition auch.


Da sagt die WoT-Seite aber was anderes.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Premium Tanks bringen einem auch nur mehr Kohle ein mehr nicht, die sind nicht stärker als andere Panzer auf der jeweiligen Stufe. Und um das Argument noch wegzuräumen das kommen kann: "Ja aber dadruch haben die ja viel mehr Credits". Naja das kann einem recht egal sein, da man ja nicht mit allen Panzerstufen in eine Runde kommt


Das kann sein, darüber weiss ich nicht genug Bescheid, um mir da ein Urteil zu bilden.



Seeefe schrieb:


> WoT ist mE eins der fairsten Spiele in der Sache mit Premiuminhalten überhaupt


Nein, das wäre wohl League of Legends / Team Fortress 2.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Und ich würde auch nicht drauf wetten, das der zahlende Kunde gewinnt  Man muss auch was drauf haben bei WoT, hat mans nicht, hilft einem Premium auch nicht weiter, was in anderen Free2Play der Fall ist


Junge, es ging um die Statistik. Kennst du das? 
Ich hab das nicht zum Spaß dahingeschrieben, sondern weil es die Wahrheit ist.

Kriegt der Premiumkunde spielerische Vorteile (bessere Munition, Tankboosts wie bei WoT) und tritt im Kampf gegen nicht zahlende Spieler an, gewinnt der Premiumspieler im Schnitt öfters.
Da kannst du so oft gewinnen wie du willst, dafür verliert ein anderer nicht zahlender Kunde eben so oft -> Statistik, ein Wunder der Mathematik .

Das spielerische Können ist auch nebensächlich, weil es sich bei der großen Menge an WoT-Spielern um eine Normalverteilung handeln dürfte. Heisst, Verteilung der Idioten/guten Spieler auf Seiten der Premiumkunden und der F2P-Kunden ist gleich.
Und damit gewinnt der Premiumkunde im Schnitt öfters - das ist simpelste Mathematik.


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2012)

Kel schrieb:


> Das meine Zitate von der WoT-Homepage sind .....
> 
> 
> Da sagt die WoT-Seite aber was anderes.
> ...



Und wo ist diese Statistik bitte?  Ne Statistik die ich nicht sehe, kann ich nicht bewerten und ob die dann noch stimmt ist dann auch noch so ne Sache  

Außerdem meinte ich im 1gegen1, denn da sieht die Sache ganz anders aus. Auch ist diese "simple Mathematik" in WoT völlig sinnlos, da es auch noch aufs Team ankommt, was bei WoT eine sehr sehr starke Rolle einnimmt. Auch kann man nicht sagen, dass es in jeder Runde gleich viele Gold und normale Spieler gibt oder kannst du das belegen?  


Und das Wargaming sagt, das Premium soooo Toll ist, ist wohl logisch oder? 

Jedenfalls kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sage, bei WoT merkt man nicht ob einer Premium nutzt oder nicht, nur an den Gold Tanks sieht mans und diese sind, wenn man sich mit dem Spiel beschäftig eh völlig leicht zu knacken. 

Also nach dem ganzen rumgeschreibe: Spieler die in WoT Geld investieren haben *auf dem Schlachtfeld *keine wirklich größeren Chancen als Spieler die kein Geld investieren.


----------



## Kel (13. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Und wo ist diese Statistik bitte?  Ne Statistik die ich nicht sehe, kann ich nicht bewerten und ob die dann noch stimmt ist dann auch noch so ne Sache


Alter, meinst du das ernst? 
Es geht um die Statistik, ein Teilbereich der Mathematik. Nicht um eine Tabelle oder sonstiges.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Außerdem meinte ich im 1gegen1, denn da sieht die Sache ganz anders aus


Genau darauf bezog sich mein Beispiel aus dem ersten Beitrag.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Auch ist diese "simple Mathematik" in WoT völlig sinnlos, da es auch noch aufs Team ankommt, was bei WoT eine sehr sehr starke Rolle einnimmt. Auch kann man nicht sagen, dass es in jeder Runde gleich viele Gold und normale Spieler gibt oder kannst du das belegen?


Es geht NICHT um jede einzelne Runde, es geht um die Gesamtanzahl an Runden. Und da ist es halt normalverteilt.
Eine Runde 90% Gold # 10% Nichtgold.
Nächste Runde 10% Gold # 90% Nichtgold.
Und das Spielchen machen wir jetzt 100.000 und Voilá, normalverteilung .

Weisst du überhaupt, was Statistik und Normalverteilung ist?



Seeefe schrieb:


> Und das Wargaming sagt, das Premium soooo Toll ist, ist wohl logisch oder?


Natürlich ist es das, aber ich traue den Angaben des Spielherstellers mehr, zudem die GoldMunition ja wohl mehr Durchschlagskraft hat oder nicht?



Seeefe schrieb:


> Jedenfalls kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sage, bei WoT merkt man nicht ob einer Premium nutzt oder nicht, nur an den Gold Tanks sieht mans und diese sind, wenn man sich mit dem Spiel beschäftig eh völlig leicht zu knacken.


Deine eigene Erfahrung zählt aber nicht, weil man ganz einfach das Gegenteil beweisen kann. Für dich kann es okay sein, im Gesamtbild gewinnt halt der Premiumspieler öfters.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Also nach dem ganzen rumgeschreibe: Spieler die in WoT Geld investieren haben *auf dem Schlachtfeld *keine wirklich größeren Chancen als Spieler die kein Geld investieren.


Und das ist falsch, du kannst keine allgemeingültige Aussage aufstellen, die allein auf deinen Erfahrungen beruht. Du kannst eine Aussage aufstellen, die DU für DICH richtig hälst, aber die hält halt der Realität nicht stand.

Bevor ich hier noch irgendwas antworte, beantworte mir bitte diese Fragen.
- weisst du, was Statistik ist und wie man sie anwendet?
- weisst du, was eine Normalverteilung ist?
- weisst du, was der Durchschnitt ist?


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2012)

Kel schrieb:


> Alter, meinst du das ernst?
> Es geht um die Statistik, ein Teilbereich der Mathematik. Nicht um eine Tabelle oder sonstiges.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wird mir jetzt auch zu blöd mit dir. 

Die Goldmuni hat nur ne größere Durchschlagskraft, heißt trotzdem nicht das man durch kommt. Gold Panzer bringen nur mehr Kohle sind aber nicht besser, eig. etwas schlechter als normale Panzer, und die Zubehöre, nunja da hat man dann halt statt nur einem Modul, alle Module Repariert. Der Rest den man durch Premium bekommt wirkt sich nicht aufs Schlachtfeld aus.

Und diese 3 Punkte die aufs Kampfgeschehen eingreifen, geben einem keinen wirklich größeren Vorteil. Evlt. die große ersatzteilkiste für 200G die alles Repariert (das aber nur einmal) gibt einem auf dem Feld nen etwas größeren Vorteil, aber sonst..... 

So ist auch das aufbauen von ner Statistik nutzlos, da die Unterschiede einfach zu klein sind zwischen Non und Premiumspielern sind. Wenn dus nicht glaubst, spiel es doch selbst mal etwas länger, als nur die ersten 2 Panzer


----------



## Kel (13. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Und diese 3 Punkte die aufs Kampfgeschehen eingreifen, *geben einem keinen wirklich größeren Vorteil*. Evlt. die große ersatzteilkiste für 200G die alles Repariert (das aber nur einmal) gibt einem auf dem Feld nen etwas größeren Vorteil, aber sonst.....
> So ist auch das aufbauen von ner Statistik nutzlos, *da die Unterschiede einfach zu klein sind zwischen Non und Premiumspielern sind*. Wenn dus nicht glaubst, spiel es doch selbst mal etwas länger, als nur die ersten 2 Panzer


Die Unterschiede sind da (gibst du ja selbst zu) und bei über 18 Millionen registrierter Spieler sind sie groß genug.

Ich machs mal an nem einfachen Beispiel für dich.
10.000.000 Spieler spielen  im Monat 100.000.000 Spiele.
Ein Premiumkunde hat dank Tankboost + Goldmunition eine höhere  Gewinnchance gegen einen F2P-Spieler - Szenario 1vs1, gleiches  Spielerlevel (Premiumverteilung im Team + Spielerlevel gleicht sich  durch die hohe Anzahl an Spielern der Normalverteilung an, pro Runde  sind also im Durchschnitt gleich viele Premiumspieler und gleich viele  F2P-Spieler mit gleichem Spielerlevel).
Ich weiss nicht, wieviel höher die Gewinnchance ist, dafür bräuchte ich  die Formeln zur Schadensberechnung und die Details des Tankboosts etc +  Panzerung, Ladegeschwindigkeit + HP etc.
Sagen wir der Form halber, die Gewinnchance ist 1% höher bei den Premiumkunden.

1 Gold vs 1 F2P

```
100               Spiele,                              = 51 : 49 
1.000            Spiele,                              = 510 : 490 
10.000           Spiele                              = 5.100 : 4.900 
100.000         Spiele                              = 51.000 : 49.000
1.000.000       Spiele                             = 510.000 : 490.000
10.000.000      Spiele                            = 5.100.000 : 4.900.000
100.000.000    Spiele                            = 51.000.000 : 49.000.000
```
Bei 100.000.000 Millionen gespielter Spiele gewinnt der Premiumkunde also im Schnitt deutlich öfters als der F2P-Spieler (2.000.000 mal, um genau zu sein).

Machen wir nochmal nen Teammalus, weil es ja 1vs1 nicht so oft gibt und WoT ja ein Teamspiel ist - halbieren wir das ganze, ums mal drastisch zu machen -> sind nur noch 1 Millionen Spiele, die der Premiumkunde gewinnt, hurra.

Die Ausgangsdaten sind natürlich geschätzt, aber bei 18 Millionen registrierter Spieler dürften 10 Millionen regelmäßiger Spieler wohl gut möglich sein. Und 200.000 - 2.000.000 Spiele, die ein Premiumkunde gegenüber dem F2P-Kunden gewinnt nennst du "zu klein"? 
Du hast sogar behauptet, die Unterschiede wären gar nicht da .....


----------



## Koyote (13. März 2012)

john201050 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt drauf an ob es wirklich ein "free to play" ist oder ob es so ein "pay to win" dreck ist.



So sehe ich das auch, aber ersteres ist seeeeehr selten.


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2012)

Kel schrieb:


> Die Unterschiede sind da (gibst du ja selbst zu) und bei über 18 Millionen registrierter Spieler sind sie groß genug.
> 
> Ich machs mal an nem einfachen Beispiel für dich.
> 10.000.000 Spieler spielen  im Monat 100.000.000 Spiele.
> ...


 
Das ist schon korrekt, aber diese Unterschiede vermiesen einem der kein Geld investiert nicht den Spielspaß, was bei vielen F2P der Fall ist, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Kel (13. März 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das ist schon korrekt


Du gibst also zu, gelogen zu haben? Nobel nobel .



Seeefe schrieb:


> aber diese Unterschiede vermiesen einem der kein Geld investiert nicht den Spielspaß, was bei vielen F2P der Fall ist, meiner Meinung nach.


Das ist Ansichtssache, einige können sich damit arrangieren, einige nicht.
Ich gehör zu der Fraktion, die Statistik benutzt .


----------



## Gamer090 (13. März 2012)

Was ist so verkehrt daran wenn in F2P Spiele, Spieler sich Items kaufen können die für bestimmte Zeit mehr EP geben und somit schneller voran kommen? 
Wer was dagegen hat der soll mal arbeiten gehen und dafür kein Geld verlangen, das ist hier einfach so weil die ihr Gehalt haben wollen und nicht Kostenlos arbeiten also sind solche Spiele keine Abzocke sondern jeder kann selber entscheiden wie viel oder überhaupt ausgegeben wird, in Zukunft werden wahrscheinlich immer mehr MMOs geben die sich so finanzieren werden und bitte nennt mir da nicht GW2, habe nix gegen das Spiel aber das Spiel kaufen müssen um nachher Kostenlos mit Item Shop das angeblich keine Verbesserungen anbietet, wers glaubt, wird dem Entwickler mehr Geld einbringen als wenn es komplett F2P wäre, bis es mal Kostenlos getestet werden kann und ich meine nicht die Beta wird es noch lange dauern.


----------



## Kel (13. März 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> .............


 Soll ich dir mal ein paar Satzzeichen + Rechtschreibung schenken? Ist ja erbärmlich, das lesen zu müssen .
Es ging nebenbei nie um XP-Boosts, sondern um spielrelevante Inhalte wie stärkere Munition oder Tankboots im Spiel.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. März 2012)

Kel schrieb:


> Soll ich dir mal ein paar Satzzeichen + Rechtschreibung schenken? Ist ja erbärmlich, das lesen zu müssen .
> Es ging nebenbei nie um XP-Boosts, sondern um spielrelevante Inhalte wie stärkere Munition oder Tankboots im Spiel.


 
Was ist an meiner Rechtschreibung so falsch? 

XP-Boosts sind Spielrelevant und es geht erst seit ein paar Beiträgen un stärkere Munition und Tankboots aber nicht im ganzem Thread geht es darum bzw. geht es in diesem Thread um die Meinung über F2P Spielen also habe ich nicht das Thema gewechselt.
F2P Spiele die euch stärkere Munition geben sind sowieso nicht zu empfehlen, die Begründung dazu hast du Kel, schon in einem Beitrag von dir klar gemacht.


----------



## Kel (13. März 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was ist an meiner Rechtschreibung so falsch?





Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was ist so verkehrt daran wenn in F2P Spielen, Spieler sich Items kaufen können, die für bestimmte Zeit mehr EP geben und somit schneller voran kommen?
> --- >DAS IST EIN GANZER SATZ
> Wer was dagegen hat, der soll mal arbeiten gehen und dafür kein Geld verlangen, das ist hier einfach so, weil die ihr Gehalt haben wollen und nicht Kostenlos arbeiten, also sind solche Spiele keine Abzocke, sondern jeder kann selber entscheiden, wie viel oder überhaupt ausgegeben wird, in Zukunft werden wahrscheinlich immer mehr MMOs geben, die sich so finanzieren werden und bitte nennt mir da nicht GW2, habe nix gegen das Spiel, aber das Spiel kaufen müssen, um nachher Kostenlos mit Item Shop, das angeblich keine Verbesserungen anbietet (hier fehlt was im Satz?), wers glaubt, wird dem Entwickler mehr Geld einbringen, als wenn es komplett F2P wäre, bis es mal Kostenlos getestet werden kann, und ich meine nicht die Beta, wird es noch lange dauern.
> <--- DAS IST EIN GANZER SATZ


Die ganzen Kommatafehler hab ich mal rot gemacht, ebenso verwirrende Grammatiksätze, Bandwurmsätze und Rechtschreibfehler.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> XP-Boosts sind Spielrelevant


Ansichtssache.
Sie bieten keinen direkten spielerischen Vorteil, sondern nur Zeitgewinn - im 1vs1 gibt es keine höhere Gewinnchance, sofern es ein PvM-Spiel ist, ist PvP auch irrelevant.


----------



## Hanzo93 (18. März 2012)

Also ich finde das man Spiele durch einen Item-Shop komplett versauen kann, wenn diese Einfluss auf die Attribute nehmen. Besonders wenn Spieler, die nicht zahlen dies nicht ausgleichen können und es gibt kein Item-Shop (zumindest keinen mir Bekannten) der dies nicht macht. Somit versauen diese Spiele den Spielspaß für viele Spieler. Aber P2P ist auch nicht besser, von daher würde ich sagen gar nicht spielen oder hin und wieder mal was zahlen. Ich habe mich für ersteres entschieden.


----------



## TheOnLY (19. März 2012)

Ja F2P sind reine Mogelpackungen

Ausnahme waren hier früher TMN(F) und heute immer noch LoL


----------



## illousion (11. April 2012)

TheOnLY schrieb:
			
		

> Ja F2P sind reine Mogelpackungen
> 
> Ausnahme waren hier früher TMN(F) und heute immer noch LoL



Ja f2p sind zu 90% beschissen weil die, die Geld ausgeben riesige Vorteile vor denen haben die nichts ausgeben... 
Gutes Beispiel ist seafight: du erspielst dir was, bist n bisschen Happy und dann kommt so einer der 50€ für nen browsergame geblecht hat und versenkt dich; 
Resultat: du musst dich wieder hochspielen ._.

Lol ist das Schlagwort: habs angefangen zu spielen und komme nichtmehr davon weg: fesselnd interessant und auch ohne Geld gut zu spielen, da Leute die Geld ausgeben keine besonderen Vorteile haben, die man selbst nicht bekommen kann


----------



## Memphys (12. April 2012)

Dragonica war auch immer ganz nett, mit etwas Aufwand konnte man immer ganz gut mithalten. Son Sidescroller ist aber sicher nicht jedermanns Sache 
War allerdings seit ~1 Jahr nicht mehr aufm Server. 1 Jahr ist zum kaputtpatchen ne lange Zeit


----------



## TheLogium (16. April 2012)

Bei lol ist man nicht gebunden Geld auszugeben.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. April 2012)

TheLogium schrieb:


> Bei lol ist man nicht gebunden Geld auszugeben.


 
Du bist bei einem F2P MMO nie gebunden Geld auszugeben, ich habe mehrere F2P MMOs gespielt und musste kein Geld ausgeben um gut weiter zu kommen nzw in der ersten Hälfte der Levels eines Chars kommst du ja eigentlich immer gut voran und so wie ich es von F2P MMos kenne, gibt es dann die XP-Boost Items bei anderen Spielern gegen Ingamegeld zu kaufen  Auch wenn sie nicht günstig verkaufen, immer noch günstiger als echtes Geld auszugeben. 
Wenn es einem stört das es in einem MMO sowas gibt, dann zahlt doch monatlich damit ihr überhaupt spielen könnt oder kauft euch Spiele bei denen Online spielen nur der Mehrspielermodus ist.


----------



## Predi (16. April 2012)

> Wenn es einem stört das es in einem MMO sowas gibt, dann zahlt doch monatlich damit ihr überhaupt spielen könnt oder kauft euch Spiele bei denen Online spielen nur der Mehrspielermodus ist.



Jau, ich bezahl auch monatlich lieber für ein gutes Spiel welches qualitativ hochwertig ist und einen guten Support gewährleistet, als für ein f2p Spiel wo alles von vorne bis hinten nichts stimmt.


----------



## hknd (19. April 2012)

Ich finde f2p solange ok, wie es keinen Vorteil gegenüber den zahlenden Spielern gibt. Ich mein, wenn jmd € für schöne Outfits und Hüte ausgibt,
dann ist dies total im Rahmen. Aber wenn man für € einen erheblichen Vorteil bekommt, ist das Game für mich meist gestorben.


----------



## Kel (20. April 2012)

hknd schrieb:


> dann ist dies total im Rahmen. Aber wenn man für € einen erheblichen Vorteil bekommt, ist das Game für mich meist gestorben.


 Es ist kein F2P mehr, wenn zahlende Spieler irgendeinen spielerischen Vorteil gegenüber den F2P-Spielern haben - und damit fallen 99% aller Spiele raus .

Ansonsten gibt es noch Sachen wie "Tribes Ascend", wo man alles relevante erspielen kann, für eine Waffe dann aber locker flockig 1-2 Monate jeden Tag 2 Stunden spielen muss. Und dann noch die Perks. Und sonstige Ausrüstung. Und die Upgrades für Waffen+Ausrüstung .
Wer da nicht zahlt oder sein Privatleben aufgibt, ist Ende 2012 noch nicht fertig, die wichtigsten Sachen für die Klasse freizuschalten.


----------



## BlackNeo (9. Mai 2012)

Ich habe 3 Jahre lang Runes of Magic gespielt, die größte Verarsche die es gibt. Schlechter Support, mehrere Server Disconnects innerhalb von ein paar Stunden (mein Rekord: 5 Disconnects in 30 Minuten !!!), extrem viele Chinafarmer, Bots und Co. und eine Community, die sich im Forum hauptsächlich die Köpfe einschlägt.

Ich habe 250€ in das Spiel gepumpt, war ein sehr guter Spieler, doch dann wurde meine Klasse komplett kaputtgepatcht, sodass selbst schlechtere Spieler mich in Grund und Boden gestampft haben...

Ich gebe Gw2 eine Chance, wenn das nichts wird, werde ich wohl nie wieder ein f2p-Game außer LoL anrühren.

Für mich ganz klar, die meisten f2p-Spiele sind Mogelpackungen, nur eine Hand voll dieser Spiele ist wirklich f2p.

P.S.: Ich habe RoM mal wieder rausgekramt, um mit meinem hochgezüchteten PvP-Twink Neulinge zu ärgern, macht Spaß, wenn man im PvP anstelle von 3k Gesundheit 13k hat


----------



## Drina84 (11. Mai 2012)

Das gute an F2P ist einfach, das die Leute die kein nicht die nötigen Mittel haben auch ein MMORPG zocken können. Auch wenn ich nun iwie auch "schmarn" daher rede, da es ja von denen nur so wimmelt in WoW Oo  aber ich glaub einfach das da der Sinn liegt oder ned? 

GW2 wird eines der besten Beispiele werden für F2P-Games werden. Da man im Item-Shop nur Sachen zur Individualisierung kaufen kann und keine so *MOAH KRASSE RÜSSI EY ICH BIN NU BOMBE* Zeug  so wie ich das nun gesehen und verstanden habe


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Mai 2012)

Drina84 schrieb:


> Das gute an F2P ist einfach, das die Leute die kein nicht die nötigen Mittel haben auch ein MMORPG zocken können. Auch wenn ich nun iwie auch "schmarn" daher rede, da es ja von denen nur so wimmelt in WoW Oo  aber ich glaub einfach das da der Sinn liegt oder ned?
> 
> GW2 wird eines der besten Beispiele werden für F2P-Games werden. Da man im Item-Shop nur Sachen zur Individualisierung kaufen kann und keine so *MOAH KRASSE RÜSSI EY ICH BIN NU BOMBE* Zeug  so wie ich das nun gesehen und verstanden habe


 
Bestes Beispiel?? Dein ernst? Die wollen Geld von dir das du es überhaupt spielen kannst also zahlst du für ein F2P Spiel  und dann zahlst du auch noch soviel das der Betrag den du in einem Item Shop ausgeben würdest nicht viel höher ist da sich die meisten XP Bonusitems kaufen. Ob in GW2 nicht mal XP Bonusitems zu kaufen geben wird, das werden wir noch sehen auch wenn es die noch nicht gibt, wenn der Entwickler oder der Publisher Geld braucht dann kommen die an ihr Geld  Besonders bei F2P ist es so.


----------



## MOD6699 (11. Mai 2012)

Bei WoW hat ich komischerweise nie sowas. Kann sein das ich mit meiner Raidgilde zu beschäftigt war oder einfach einen alten guten Server erwischt habe aber solche Typen waren eigentlich eher selten bei uns. Die meisten hatte da schon Chars die voll equipt waren und Twinks eq ist jetzt nicht mehr so die anstrengende arbeit. Ich wundere mich auch jedesmal wenn das einer über Wow sagt.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Mai 2012)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Bei WoW hat ich komischerweise nie sowas. Kann sein das ich mit meiner Raidgilde zu beschäftigt war oder einfach einen alten guten Server erwischt habe aber solche Typen waren eigentlich eher selten bei uns. Die meisten hatte da schon Chars die voll equipt waren und Twinks eq ist jetzt nicht mehr so die anstrengende arbeit. Ich wundere mich auch jedesmal wenn das einer über Wow sagt.


 
Bis es irgendwann nur noch wegen dem Equip Raids statt gefunden haben richtig? So war es auf dem Server auf dem ich vor Jahren war als ich ncoh gespielt hatte


----------



## phila_delphia (29. Mai 2012)

F2P Titel werden (Siehe "Tribes Ascend" und "Firefall") immer besser und beiten in der Relation viel Spaß pro Euro. Wer will kann investieren, wer nicht mag muss nicht.

Ich werde zwar weiterhin auch Vollpreistietel kaufen; zugleich ist mir F2P Titel sympatischer als Games, die nur mit drakonischem "permanent Online" Zwang starten, oder von vornherein Content weglassen um ihn dann hinterher für Geld nachzuschieben (Ich brauche wohl für keinen der Fälle Beispiel zu nennen).

F2P dagegen kann ich ausprobieren; dann zahlen was ich will - und wenn es mir nicht paßt (oder sich der Tietel als P2Win entpuppt) ohne Anstand wieder löschen.

Schade finde ich, wenn man F2P von Anfang an keine Chance gibt, weil man "nach und nach" zahlt - wer ein gutes Spiel abliefert und es mich auch noch kostenlos "testen" läßt, hat in meinen Augen Unterstützung verdient.

Grüße


----------



## Minga_Bua (10. Juni 2012)

Ich find die gut weil....


ich ein Spiel testen kann mit allem was dazu gehört. Stelle ich fest es gefällt mir kaufe ich vielleicht einen bonus dazu. Wenn es mir nicht gefällt freue ich mich das es F2P ist und ich keine 40 Euro in den Sand gesetzt habe.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Juni 2012)

Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Ich find die gut weil....
> 
> 
> ich ein Spiel testen kann mit allem was dazu gehört. Stelle ich fest es gefällt mir kaufe ich vielleicht einen bonus dazu. Wenn es mir nicht gefällt freue ich mich das es F2P ist und ich keine 40 Euro in den Sand gesetzt habe.


 
Da muss ich dir Recht geben, Just Cause 2 gefiel mir die Demo aber die Vollversion nicht und das Spiel ist an Steam gebunden und jetzt verstaubt es sinnlos


----------



## Anterious (29. Juni 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich dir Recht geben, Just Cause 2 gefiel mir die Demo aber die Vollversion nicht und das Spiel ist an Steam gebunden und jetzt verstaubt es sinnlos



Fände es ohnehin gut, wenn endlich mal generell Testversionen von Spielen erscheinen würden! F2P ist da für mich trotzdem keine alternative, da man dort sehr häufig deutlich mehr Geld investiert, als bei einem einmalig bezahlten Spiel!


----------



## DarkMo (3. Juli 2012)

diese testversionen nannte man früher demos. das is aber halt nur was für games/spieleschmieden, die den kunden nich nach strich und faden verorschen wollen - ergo so gut wie ausgestorben heute ^^

wie hier schon einige sagten: f2p is in dem sinne ehrlicher, da man direkt weis, worauf man sich einlässt. mit genug gedult kommt man meist auch ohne geld aus und falls es doch zu doof is nuja. entweder das game gefällt und man unterstütz es finanziell für boni - oder man geht ganz einfach.

was ich aber weniger sehen möchte is, das sie vollpreistitel völlig ersetzen. "ordentliche" games dürfen schon noch erhalten bleiben ^^


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (4. Juli 2012)

Ich spiele mitlerweile sehr gern F2P Titel, aktuelle WoT.

Ich kanns mir runterladen und wenns Schrott ist, spiel ichs einfach nicht. Früher gabs für sowas ja Demos - ist heute nichtmehr gewünscht, zumindest von Seiten der Entwickler. Ansonsten geb ich auch für nen gutes F2P Game gern auch mal mehr als 50€ insgesamt aus...für Sachen die Spaß machen, bin ich auch bereit zu zahlen. 

Von Spaß kann man bei vielen Vollpreistiteln für 50€ oder sogar mehr häufig nicht mehr sprechen: Origin, Rockstar Social, sinnlose DLCs und Onlinezwang lassen grüßen.


----------



## Jor-El (4. Juli 2012)

GW2 ist f2p?
Leute, das Spiel kauft man und dann spielt man es. Wo ist das bitte *f*(*ree*)2p?

Abgesehen davon halte ich nix von f2p weil das ganze Konzept auf Microtransactions ausgelegt ist.
Im Grunde wollen sie einen anfixen, damit man später ordentlich zahlt. Dass die Hemmschwelle zum Kauf solcher Sache geringer wird, je länger man ein Spiel spielt, haben die Publisher schon lange raus.
Und das sich sowas lohnt sieht man ja bei WoT oder RoM. Nicht umsonst sind WoP und zig andere in der Pipeline.
Sorry aber mich wird man auch in Zukunft nur einmal pro Projekt schröpfen können!

Edit: Abgesehen davon muss ich dank meiner Arbeit die Zockzeit einteilen. Da verschwende ich ungern mehr Zeit als "Premium"-f2p-Zocker und investiere gleich ich rundere Spiele, wo ich gefühlt mehr pro Zeit und Geld bekomme.


----------



## DarkMo (4. Juli 2012)

is alles nur ne einstellungssache. ich zock wot auch seit der beta, werde aber ganz sicher keine kohle dafür ausgeben  also nur, weil man einen f2p titel länger spielt, wird man ganz sicher nich zwangsweise zum abgezockten. viele sind einfach zu ungestüm und blechen halt hier und da. ich komm auch ohne das zurecht. gibt nen browsergame, das ich seit ca 10 jahren "spiele" (jetz nur noch acc vor der löschung retten und ab und an mit alten kumpels von da labern ^^), das wurde mit der zeit auch immer mehr zu soner art f2p ausgebaut. hab dennoch noch ned einen cent da rein investiert ^^ wozu auch, geht doch auch so.


----------



## Anterious (5. Juli 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:
			
		

> is alles nur ne einstellungssache. ich zock wot auch seit der beta, werde aber ganz sicher keine kohle dafür ausgeben  also nur, weil man einen f2p titel länger spielt, wird man ganz sicher nich zwangsweise zum abgezockten. viele sind einfach zu ungestüm und blechen halt hier und da. ich komm auch ohne das zurecht. gibt nen browsergame, das ich seit ca 10 jahren "spiele" (jetz nur noch acc vor der löschung retten und ab und an mit alten kumpels von da labern ^^), das wurde mit der zeit auch immer mehr zu soner art f2p ausgebaut. hab dennoch noch ned einen cent da rein investiert ^^ wozu auch, geht doch auch so.



Naja wenn es dir so Spaß macht, wieso nicht! Gerade bei WoT hab ich grundsätzlich immer das Gefühl gehabt, ich müsse doch mal Premium kaufen, um eher voranzukommen! Deshalb wurde das Game auch sofort wieder gelöscht


----------



## Thorm94 (10. Juli 2012)

Finde es kommt auf den MMO-"Geschmack" an und auf den Suchdrang. Es gibt ziemlich viel Bullshit. Aber wen man richtig sucht und fündig wird, der kann auch an Free to Play Spiele wie Age of Conan oder Allods Online mächtig spaß haben.


----------



## linux (13. August 2012)

Naja also bisher habe ich nur 2 Free-to-Play-Spiele gespielt, ohne aufzuhören. 
DarkOrbit zum Beispiel ist kein richtiges Spiel mehr, da man ohne Ausgaben von ca. 100€ pro Woche nicht mit den wenigen andern, die es tun, mithalten kann. Diese wenigen sind die besten und daher auch überall unterwegs um andere Leute zu ärgern.
SpaceInvasion war, bevor man eine neue tolle Währung für Euros kaufen konnte ein tolles Spiel, weil man nichts bezahlen konnte. Leider hat das Spiel dann ein anderer Investor übernommen und das schöne Spiel kaputt gemacht.
PirateGalaxy war eigentlich ganz ok, auch wenn es halt keinn Free-to-Play-Spiel ist, sondern monatliche Gebühren von ungefähr 20 Euro hat, es sei denn man verbringt die Hälfte der Spielzeit nur mit Energiezellen sammeln (Anklicken, 5 Sekunden warten, Weiterfliegen, Anklicken, ...).
DieSiedlerOnline war zuerst noch besser, jetzt gibt es dort auch extrem teure ItemShop-Gegenstände, daher hab ich auch aufgehört.
AMysticalLand ist schlecht, da das ganze Spiel fast nur auf Crafting basiert, und das kostet sehr viel Geld, weil man dazu entweder sehr starke Nerven oder spezielle ItemShop-Tränke braucht.
Runes of Magic ist auch blöd, da man ohne spezielle ItemShop-Steine nicht auf der Überholspur sondern in der Nothaltebucht steht und man so gar nicht in Gruppen mitgenommen wird, schon gar nicht wenn man auch noch die falsche Klasse gewählt hat.
Das andere gute Spiel, außer SpaceInvasion in der Anfangsphase ist EmpireUniverse2, dort braucht man eigentlich nichts bezahlen, da man sich nur Zeit kaufen kann. Da es aber ein Endlosspiel ist und man eigentlich Zeit genug hat ist das eher unsinnig, genauso wie ein Premium-Account, da man sich so nur neue Warteschleifen freischaltet. 

Free to Play ist meistens nur Schrott, da man eigentlich keinen Spaß haben kann, ohne immense Kosten. Ausnahmen gibt es, aber die sind schwer zu finden. Daher werde ich bald mit einem Abo-Spiel anfangen, allerdings weiß ich noch nicht welches.


----------



## wastel (14. August 2012)

f2p Spiele sind nicht nicht immer schrott. 
Ich spiele seit Release Herr der Ringe online und muss sagen dass man dort definitiv kein "Premium" Spieler sein muss um mithalten zu können.
Liegt daran dass es eben kein wirkliches PvP gibt. Ansonsten hat man nur Einschränkungen im Inhalt. Mit Geld kann man sich da primär 
neue Gebiete und Quests kaufen. Alles andere im "shop" braucht man nicht um zu "gewinnen".

Grüsse


----------



## Falk (14. August 2012)

Ich zock gerne F2P, da es mir einfach die entweder einmaligen oder monatlichen Ausgaben spart und für einen gelegentlichen Abend Tribes z.B. reicht es vollkommen aus.


----------



## mephimephi (14. August 2012)

wenn das F2P Spiel mir spaß macht, spiele ich es, fertig


----------



## Fexzz (14. August 2012)

Ich spiele viel Team Fortess 2 und finde das Konzept dahinter ziemlich gut. Früher musste man das Spiel bezahlen und bei der Umstellung zu Free 2 Play bekamen User, die das SPiel schon gekauft hatten, als "Bonus" gegenüber den F2P Spielern ein größeres Inventar für Items.

Nun gibt es ingame einen Shop, in dem man Items kaufen kann, zb. welche, die das Aussehen verändern aber auch Waffen! Allerdings sind das nun keine "Pay 2 Win" Waffen, sondern Waffen, die sich auch jeder andere Spieler selbst durchs Crafting System herstellen kann.

Man bekommt durchs Spielen und freischalten von ingame Achievments ebenfalls Items, die man entweder selbst benutzen oder einschmelzen kann. Aus eingeschmolzenen Waffen erhält man Metalle, die man in Kombination mit anderen Waffen zu Items und Waffen craften kann.

Übrigens hat jede Waffe immer Vorteile UND Nachteile. Zb. gibt es einen Raketenwerfer, mit dem Raketen zwar 80% schneller verschossen werden (also Projektilgeschwindigkeit) dafür aber einen um 80% reduzierten Explosionsradius.

Es gibt also (in meinen Augen) keine "OP" Waffen und Gegenstände.


----------



## Nostrex (14. August 2012)

Free to Play Spiele können auch gut sein 
Beispielsweise Team Fortress 2 ist ganz gut.


----------



## kmf (20. August 2012)

Dieser Art von Spiele gehört meiner Meinung nach die Zukunft. Wer bereit ist echtes Geld zu investieren, bekommt natürlich gegenüber den Spielern die das nicht wollen, einen gehörigen Vorteil. Aber das muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen, ob er zahlt oder net. Und was ihm letztendlich die Spieleerfahrung bzw. das Spieleerlebnis wert ist.


----------



## -Ultima- (24. August 2012)

F2P ist die größte und Raffinierteste Abzocke die es gibt.

Ein Beispiel: Man stelle sich vor, Counter Strike Source wäre Free2Play. 
Mit dem Kostenlos gedownloadeten Client hast du weder AK, M4A1, Deagle und auch keine AWP usw... nur grottige Waffen, mit denen du absolute keine Chance gegen Leute mit gekauften waffen (Cevlar, Blind usw) hast. Also musst du dir auch diese Waffen kaufen. 

Nehmen wir an die meisten kaufen sich diese (teueren) Waffen und es hätte Theoretisch jeder gekauft. 
So... dann geht der Spielentwickler einfach hin und released ne neuere bessere Waffe - wie Laser, Raketenwerfer, Goldenpistole usw.. Waffen die absolut IMBA sind.
Viele kaufen wieder diese Waffen weil Sie dann der King damit sind und früher oder später werden die anderen Spieler Nachziehen. Der Spielentwickler kann das unendlich lange fortsetzten und die Trottel und Süchtigen werden kaufen........

Jetzt kommen die Cheater:
Wenn das Game F2P ist, kann man so viel Cheaten wie man will. Ein Ban wegen Wallhack oder Aimbot wäre egal. Man kann das Game einfach wieder Downloaden und auf ne andere Email regn und weiter Cheaten! Ich Garantiere euch wenn das F2P wirklich kommt... dann sind 50% Cheater auf den Servern und keine Sau kann was dagegen tun.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. August 2012)

-Ultima- schrieb:


> F2P ist die größte und Raffinierteste Abzocke die es gibt.
> 
> Ein Beispiel: Man stelle sich vor, Counter Strike Source wäre Free2Play.
> Mit dem Kostenlos gedownloadeten Client hast du weder AK, M4A1, Deagle und auch keine AWP usw... nur grottige Waffen, mit denen du absolute keine Chance gegen Leute mit gekauften waffen (Cevlar, Blind usw) hast. Also musst du dir auch diese Waffen kaufen.
> ...


 
Dein Beitrag regt mich auf, du schreibst so als ob du jedes F2P-Spiel kennen würdest und davon gibt es jede Menge.
Es gibt manche F2P-Spiele bei denen kommst du nur weiter wenn du Geld ausgibst, aber es gibt viele die den Spielern es auch ermöglichen ohne Geld auszugeben weiter zu kommen, und sag mir jetzt nicht das es nicht geht, den es geht.
Ich spiele Perfect World gerade und ohne Geld kannst du da wirklich bis zum Höchstlvl kommen, es gibt viele die es dort so machen. Im Spiel wurden neue Quests eingefügt bei denen kannst du ein lvl in wenigen Tagen machen 
Cheater gibt es in jedem Online-Game falls dir das nie aufgefallen ist, deshalb gibt es auch GameMaster die darauf achten das keiner Cheats benutzt und Spielclients überprüfen sowas auch.

Immerhin, für F2P-Spiele musst du nix zahlen um es zu testen und zwar gleich die Vollversion.


----------



## Predi (24. August 2012)

> aber es gibt viele die den Spielern es auch ermöglichen ohne Geld auszugeben weiter zu kommen


Kannst du vielleicht einige aufzählen ? Ich glaube das würde auch einige andere intressieren.

Was Perfect World angeht gibt es sicherlich verschiedene Meinung dazu ob es nun Cash Shop lastig ist oder nicht, aber anhand des levelns ein F2P Game als Cash Shop lastig zu bestimmen halte ich für nicht richtig.
Denn meines Erachtens können Spieler in den meisten Cash Shop lastigen Games relativ gut leveln.
Aber um vorne mitspielen zu können mit top Equip etc. ist entweder intensives farmen notwendig, wirtschaftliche Kenntnisse Ingame oder das Ausgeben von hunderten von Euros im Cash Shop.
Erstere beiden Möglichkeiten sind nicht jeder Manns Sache und außerdem meistens ziemlich Zeit intensiv.



> Immerhin, für F2P-Spiele musst du nix zahlen um es zu testen und zwar gleich die Vollversion.


Es gibt auch einige F2P Games welche die Spieler nur als Häppchen serviert bekommen. 
Beispielsweise Herr der Ringe online. 
F2P Spieler haben Anfangs ein paar Gebiete freigeschaltet, jedoch müssen sie sich die Restlichen dazu kaufen oder ein Abo abschließen.

Aber meiner Meinung nach lässt die Qualität der F2P Games in den meisten Fällen zu wünschen übrig.
Das betrifft vorallem Grafik, Sound und Atmosphäre. 
Was nicht heißt das einige gute unter ihnen gibt.
Bald kommt bspw. Raiderz raus, eine Anlehung an das Mmo, Tera online.
Das sieht qualtitativ und auch spielerisch sehr gut aus.
Wir sicherlich für einige hier intressant sein.

lg Predi


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. August 2012)

-Ultima- schrieb:
			
		

> F2P ist die größte und Raffinierteste Abzocke die es gibt.
> 
> Ein Beispiel: Man stelle sich vor, Counter Strike Source wäre Free2Play.
> Mit dem Kostenlos gedownloadeten Client hast du weder AK, M4A1, Deagle und auch keine AWP usw... nur grottige Waffen, mit denen du absolute keine Chance gegen Leute mit gekauften waffen (Cevlar, Blind usw) hast. Also musst du dir auch diese Waffen kaufen.
> ...


Erinnert mich stark an Battlefiel Play 4 Free.



			
				Predi schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du vielleicht einige aufzählen ? Ich glaube das würde auch einige andere intressieren.


Da fällt mir eigentlich nur TF2 ein. 
Und halt die "billig" f2p, mit denen überhaupt niemand Geld verdienen will. (Sauerbraten und sowas halt)


----------



## Schokomonster (24. August 2012)

F2P könnte theoretisch zwar gut sein aber solange da Firmen hinter stehen dessen einziges Interesse es ist die Auktionäre zufrieden zu stellen kann da garnix gutes bei rauskommen. 
Ausserdem ist für mich F2P eh uniterresant da ich mir Spiele die ich nicht als Retail Version bekommen garnicht erst installiere.


----------



## leopard95 (24. August 2012)

F2P Games sind eigentlich nur zum Gewinn machen da. Kostenlos spielen klingt für die meißten erstmal toll, aber sobald man im Spiel ist hat man so gut wie keine Chance gegen Spieler die für Zusatzinhalte wie Waffen zahlen.
Dann hat man folgende Möglichkeiten entweder bezahlen oder es sein lassen und Chancenlos dastehen.
Wirkliche Free 2 Play Games gibts eig. keine mehr bis auf einfach programmierte Games wie Sauerbraten oder TF2.
Ich halte F2P für puren Blödsinn, da kaufe ich mir lieber Games die ich online Zocken kann, so hat man wenigstens noch Chancen gegen andere Spieler.


----------



## Predi (24. August 2012)

> Da fällt mir eigentlich nur TF2 ein.
> Und halt die "billig" f2p, mit denen überhaupt niemand Geld verdienen will. (Sauerbraten und sowas halt)



Ja stimmt und LoL würde ich sagen.
Aber ansonsten fällt mir auch nichts ein.
Deswegen frage ich mich welche "viele" Spiele das sein sollen.


----------



## DarkMo (26. August 2012)

naja, er hat schon dieses perfect world dings da genannt, dann wot geht aus eigener erfahrung auch ohne einen cent zu investieren ganz gut und es gibt sicher genug weitere. ist natürlich auch die frage: was verstehst du unter "geht nich ohne geld". wenn man ungeduldig is, is klar, das es ohne "nich" geht ;P


----------



## Kel (26. August 2012)

-Ultima- schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel: ...


 Du hast grade 1:1 Battlefield Heroes beschrieben .


----------



## Predi (27. August 2012)

> wenn man ungeduldig is, is klar, das es ohne "nich" geht ;P



Ich denke das bei 24/7 instant farmen das Thema Geduld wohl abgeharkt ist xD


----------



## Gamer090 (27. August 2012)

Predi schrieb:


> Ich denke das bei 24/7 instant farmen das Thema Geduld wohl abgeharkt ist xD


 
24/7 ist ja wohl etwas übertrieben man muss ja auch noch schlafen oder etwa nicht? 

Was farmen betrifft, ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung, macht das keine gerne weil es zu lange dauert deswegen wurden in den Spielen auch Quests eingeführt.


----------



## nulchking (27. August 2012)

F2P -> Meckerei wegen Pay2Win etc. ( Was nicht immer stimmt)
Vollpreistitel mit DLC's -> Meckerei wegen DLC's
     "           mit Abo -> Meckerei wegen monatlicher Kosten


Glaube die Liste kann man endlos weiter führen

Ich für meinen Teil bevorzuge teilweise F2P Spiele, manche machen echt Spaß und man muss nichts zahlen, was will man mehr?


----------



## Fragazoid (27. August 2012)

Hab in viele F2P´s  reingeguckt, und Herr der Ringe online als meinen Favouriten gewählt, ab und an investiere ich auch mal in den Vip-status, die gute Story mit all den Questen rechtfertigt auch den Kauf der dlc´s.....
Ansonsten sind wohl 98% der f2p, auch p2win games, wo man niedrigen skill mit Echtgeld ausgleichen kann , Taschengeldmagneten halt  Wie damals die Spieleautomaten, muss man blechen um spielen zu können..


----------



## haudegen16 (3. September 2012)

Naja also F2P Spiele sind nicht sooo das wahre, meist total unbalanced (Pay2Win) und eines F2P Spiel gleicht dem anderem, welche F2P Spiele Spaß gemacht haben waren Bounty Bay Online, Runes of Magic (Zum Teil) und League of Legends (da muss man wenigstens kein Geld ausgeben)


----------



## MISTRAX (7. September 2012)

ich finde free to play Spiele an sich gut z.B. LOL, weil sie a kostenlos sind und  b ständig verbessert werden. Ich habe auch mal BFH gespielt, allerdings hat mich genervt, dass man dort nur gut ist wenn man sich bessere Waffen mit echtem Geld kauft.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (7. September 2012)

Ich finde WoT ganz gelungen und spiele es immer noch ohne einen Cent investiert zu haben


----------



## Gamer090 (8. September 2012)

nulchking schrieb:


> F2P -> Meckerei wegen Pay2Win etc. ( Was nicht immer stimmt)
> Vollpreistitel mit DLC's -> Meckerei wegen DLC's
> "           mit Abo -> Meckerei wegen monatlicher Kosten
> 
> ...


 
Manche sind eben nie zufrieden


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. September 2012)

Ich halte nichts von F2P Spielen.
Das ist einfach sinnlose Zeitverschwendung, mMn.


----------



## McClaine (9. September 2012)

...kommt darauf an ob der puplisher es schafft, ein Titel und Geschäftskonzept so anzupassen, das der User Entertainment hat und das zu einem akzeptablen Preis.

bei so vielen f2p verschwimmt die Grenze zu p2w, da sie einem in Endeffekt teuerer kommen (können) als ein vollpreistitel. Andere games schaffen es aber eine gute Balance zu halten.
Wobei derzeit wohl leider mehr Titel auf ersteres tendieren.

ich persönlich halte wenig bis garnichts davon, da mir ehrlich gesagt solche Geschäftsmethoden zu wider sind. Ich zahle lieber 50eur bzw später weniger und weiß was ich habe, anstatt nichts zu zahlen und dennoch teuerer komme wenn mir das Spiel zusagt und der puplisher dafür abkassieren will.

Die Apps machten es vor mit leider zu grossem Erfolg.:-/


----------



## Gamer090 (10. September 2012)

McClaine schrieb:


> ...kommt darauf an ob der puplisher es schafft, ein Titel und Geschäftskonzept so anzupassen, das der User Entertainment hat und das zu einem akzeptablen Preis.
> 
> bei so vielen f2p verschwimmt die Grenze zu p2w, da sie einem in Endeffekt teuerer kommen (können) als ein vollpreistitel. Andere games schaffen es aber eine gute Balance zu halten.
> Wobei derzeit wohl leider mehr Titel auf ersteres tendieren.
> ...


 
Oft kommt es teurer weil manche sich das ingame Geld mit echtem Geld kaufen. Leider sind solche Items teilweise handelbar mit anderen Spielern und schon ist man im Spiel Reich an ingame Geld.


----------



## Biores (17. September 2012)

F2P ist an sich nicht unbedingt schlecht. Habe schon vieles gespielt, was mir wirklich viel Spaß gemacht hat. Allerdings gibt es immer mal  Publisher, die mit Itemshops usw endlos Geld machen wollen und man ohne zu bezahlen meistens die schlechteren Karten hat.

Ich weiß noch, vor.. 1 oder 2 Jahren, glaube ich, habe ich Hellgate gespielt. Die ersten 2 Kapitel waren F2P und wer danach weiter kommen wollte, musste sich ein Portal-Ticket kaufen. Man konnte sich die Ingamewährung auch erfarmen, allerdings hätte das bei dem Preis für das Ticket wohl Monate gedauert. Fand ich ziemlich schade, da das Spiel an sich, meiner Meinung nach, sehr spaßig war.


----------



## Sraw (2. Oktober 2012)

Kann klappen muss aber nicht. LoL ist ein gutes Beispiel.


----------



## ikomiko (27. Januar 2013)

Ich als armer schlucker finds klasse .


----------

